# Megs reviews the Prada Raffia Tote & Symbole Bags



## Vlad

As part of the #45secondbagreview series on Instagram, @Megs recently reviewed the Raffia Tote and the new Prada Symbole bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Megs

Ok so which of you have these bags?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Megs said:


> Ok so which of you have these bags?!



How well do you know me, Megs?  Then you know my answer.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Too lazy to take my own photo, so I swiped the photo from the Yoogi's Closet listing, but this the last Prada bag I bought. Released 
2012, yes ten years ago.


----------



## **Ann**

Anyone know what new colors will be coming out in the raffia totes for cruise?


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

Love the raffias design


----------

